

5 questions for Y Combinator's Paul Graham - babul
http://blog.easydns.org/archives/217-5-questions-for-YCombinators-Paul-Graham.html

======
bprater
Not entirely related, but I really like using 3rd party DNS services. (I use
DNSMadeEasy.) They offer reliability, because they disperse their DNS machines
geographically.

If you keep your TTL low enough and your host has a massive outage, you can
reroute traffic to hosting environments. (If for no other reason to say, "Uh.
Our host just got nuked. Give us a few hours to get everything installed on
our new host.")

~~~
prakash
You are talking about a poor man's global load balancing :-)

